# Undertale Online Orchestra



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 19, 2016)

Greetings, furs! (and non-furs?):

  Is advertising fine here? Yeah, no? I'mma do it anyways...

Undertale Online Orchestra! We are a yet developing orchestra who may (or may not be, like yours truly here) fans of Undertale, who wants to be part of something bigger and play the soundtracks of the game together! 


Our latest recording is:





Any musicians interested to join us? Here: goo.gl: Join the Undertale Online Orchestra


----------

